# 2 week cut for holiday...



## RandomHero83 (Jul 16, 2011)

Im new to cutting so please bear with me. I go on holiday in 2 weeks and 3 days. I work offshore and am going to the rig today. they have great food and an excellent gym which I plan to take full use of over my 2 weeks out there. I plan on cutting to see my abs fuller. I can see them at the moment but want to get more shredded (if possible) in the short timescale I have.

I am planning on lifting weights 3 times a week with cardio every other day. what type of cardio should I do? low intensity or....?

with regards to diet, I usually eat "well" but I am pretty clueless regarding cuttin as I have never done this. I am looking for advice regarding what I should eat during my 2 weeks on the rig. we have access to plenty fruit, vegetables at meal times, and protein in the way of fish, eggs and other meats.

I currently weigh 86kg and I am 28 years old. I have a fast metabolism. I lift weights 3 times a week and I do MMA usually 2 or 3 times a week.

thanks in advance


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

dude a lot of people would say cutting up in 2 weeks is gunna be hard ... thats what they told me 2 weeks before i went magaluff ...

Diet HARD

i took cytolean, a fat stripper. not steroids . that combined with the diet stripped me of 6% BF

Whilst my stregth went down a little , but not as muc has people said it would

keep lifting hard and heavy. 12 reps .

Dont do that lower weight . high reps [email protected] ... you will loose strength


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Why have you left it so late

You can lose 1% bf in 2 weeks so your not going to look much diffrent


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Keto diet would probably work great for you given the time frame. There is loads of info on here, just use the search bar. As for cardio, iv found High Intensity Interval Training (HIIT) the most effective fat burner, lots of short bursts of intense exercise with jogging or active recovery in-between.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

I must add that Keto is a good diet but with only 2 weeks you will see some results but they will be minimal.


----------



## RandomHero83 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the quick replies.

I know its really really late to make much difference but I'm gonna do what I can. I was happy with the way I was going, lifting weights, mma and doing cardio, then I broke my thumb at mma around 5 weeks ago and all my training stopped. I put a little "beef" on during my time off and i am now able to train fully again. that's the reason its only 2 weeks to cut.

I should have ate better when I wasn't training but I never, plus I was on the drink a lot whilst I was onshore lol...


----------



## RandomHero83 (Jul 16, 2011)

i'll check out the keto diet thanks...

any other advice is welcomed...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

dnp will help...allot in 2 weeks. but tbh mate ur not gonna lose i great deal of fat...if i were u id cut all carbs and drink plenty water to dump whatever water ur carryin


----------



## RandomHero83 (Jul 16, 2011)

whats DNP? (totally new to this lol) I probably wont be able to get it now as I get on the chopper to the rig in the next 2 hours...


----------

